# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Milner B with bolt blocker

## HoL

*Milner 'B' safe lock with a bolt blocker.*
Artifact No: 3811. Sn: 151666. CoR: England. Sz:103 x 85mm. Mt: cast iron, steel, brass. Wt: 1.054kg.



A 'B' footprint lock, but with a bolt blocker.

----------

